# Lovebirds In The Wild



## lutino (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out the great work from these photographers, it's not very often we get a chance to see these little parrots in the wild and their natural habitat, thought you might appreciate this.
Fischer's Lovebird - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site
Fischer's Lovebird - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

beautiful birds i used to have lovebirds a few years ago i started with 2 and ended up with 76 i even hand reared approx 20 of them .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful birds,,, great picture,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

All of mine turned out to be one sex, so i sold them all.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

*cool birds*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely colour...


----------

